# Simple bagel/tuna melt......mmmmm



## Arnold Swarfega (Feb 20, 2009)

1(5 ounce) can *tuna in water* 3 tablespoons *mayonnaise*

2 slices *swiss cheese*

1 *bagel*

*Directions*


Preheat your oven on low .

Drain the water out of the tuna and combine the tuna and mayo in a bowl.

Cut the bagel in half to form two donuts and toast in a toaster.

Spread tuna on each half of the bagel and top with a slice of Swiss cheese.

Place in the oven until the cheese is melted.

Calories 862

Protein 70.6g

Carbs 69.6g


----------

